# Abscess drainage subphrenic vs peritoneal



## daradare (Jan 21, 2011)

Can anyone help me on the difference between a subphrenic and a peritoneal abscess drainage?  I know the procedure codes are 49041 and 49021, respectively.  My question is, anatomically, what is the difference?  Every anatomy book I find states that the subphrenic (subdiaphragmatic) is within the peritoneal cavity, so I'm confused.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## dpeoples (Feb 3, 2011)

darburnette said:


> Can anyone help me on the difference between a subphrenic and a peritoneal abscess drainage?  I know the procedure codes are 49041 and 49021, respectively.  My question is, anatomically, what is the difference?  Every anatomy book I find states that the subphrenic (subdiaphragmatic) is within the peritoneal cavity, so I'm confused.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!



This is an excellent question! and I have been looking for a good answer which I have yet to find. I wanted to respond to keep this thread near the top. Perhaps some others will chime in...


----------



## sweetybird0472 (May 23, 2011)

darburnette said:


> Can anyone help me on the difference between a subphrenic and a peritoneal abscess drainage?  I know the procedure codes are 49041 and 49021, respectively.  My question is, anatomically, what is the difference?  Every anatomy book I find states that the subphrenic (subdiaphragmatic) is within the peritoneal cavity, so I'm confused.
> 
> Thanks for your help!!



I too would like to know the difference between these.   Anyone?


----------

